# Ecuadorian people



## 1happykamper

I was in Ecuador recently for a 3 week stay with the idea of perhaps living in Cuenca.. And other possible smaller towns. 

A concern I have is the people.. Their idea if "personal space " is zero! In Mexico.. Where I have lived for nearly two years.. People are not as apt to push shove and bump into me. So I think Mexicans are friendlier.. And not as rude and maybe even happier than EC folks. My observations are relative to perhaps my mood at the time.. The cooler weather sorta dampened my mood. 

My comments are based on observation and personal experience of just 3 weeks.. Comments on your experience would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## 1happykamper

Anyone???


----------



## UltraFJ40

That's interesting. I am a little surprised that your interpretation of personal space would have come to light there. I would have easily guessed that in Europe or some parts of Asia but not Ecuador.

I am kind of partial to the campesino/ranchero lifestyle and customs. As much interest as I have in Ecuador, CR, Panama and SE Asia I still have a hard time shaking Mexico off my list.

My sons Godfather has offered me his home in Caracheo (Cortazar) between Celaya and Salvatierra for as long as I like. He's living in Texas with his new wife and I suspect it'll be for quite a while.

Ever been down that way?


----------

